

Phil Hanes: How I Did It - bootload
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080701/how-i-did-it-phil-hanes.html

======
zacharye
Thanks for that link - fascinating story about a fascinating life. As "clippy"
as it was though, I have to wonder how much great conversation was edited
out...

